# Home made items



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

After some prompting by my wife, I am going to make my 1st batch of homemade laundry soap. I just ordered the ingredients from amazon.

Anyone else doing something similar?


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Nuthin to it. We've been making ours for over 10 years. Play with the different recipes and you'll hit on the one for you. Good luck.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Nuthin to it. We've been making ours for over 10 years. Play with the different recipes and you'll hit on the one for you. Good luck.


So far I have only found 1 recipe. I may have to look harder.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Olive Oil Soap Recipes - Castile Soap Recipes

Not detergent, but soaps. Would love to know what ya got from amazon?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Take your pick!
Search Results | self-reliance | homesteading

But another made at home project:





Ummmmm, It's good for cleaning most anything including wounds! Bartering purposes, or even running small engines (generators) on. It's essentially methanol you know.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Take your pick!
> Search Results | self-reliance | homesteading
> 
> But another made at home project:
> ...


Ethanol - do not drink methanol unless you want to go blind.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger that!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Olive Oil Soap Recipes - Castile Soap Recipes
> 
> Not detergent, but soaps. Would love to know what ya got from amazon?


I ordered fels-naptha, borax and super washing soda. This is supposed to be HE friendly. My washer is a front loader.

Thanks for the link  I saved it and will look in depth when I get a chance.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

You can make your own laundry soap? You guys have any idea how many kids I have? God Bless each and everyone of you.

How about a link. I can't even think straight right now. Your own laundry soap. I'll be damned.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> You can make your own laundry soap? You guys have any idea how many kids I have? God Bless each and everyone of you.
> 
> How about a link. I can't even think straight right now. Your own laundry soap. I'll be damned.


This is what a friend sent me. This gets you 5 gal for less than the cost of a regular soap container. If yours are plastic (do they make anything else? I'm a guy, what do I know) save them. You now have dispensers for your soap. Oh, btw it has pictures too. That's for those of us who follow "Real men don't read instructions" rule in the man's handbook.

Homemade Laundry Soap {picture tutorial} | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog sharing Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Meals

If and when I get this down, I may try hand soap also.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> Ethanol - do not drink methanol unless you want to go blind.


I thought blindness was caused by lead from using car radiators as condensers. But that does not seem right either. Methanol is what I heard called called wood alcohol I think. So when people made methanol and sold it that was on purpose? I remember hearing the talk but was too young to understand. All I ever saw them (my family and their friends) drink when i was growing up was Ancient Age.

I'm going to bet.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the shelf life on Lye. We got two old 50lb bags to use in making bio diesel but I know it's common in home made soaps too.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> What's the shelf life on Lye. We got two old 50lb bags to use in making bio diesel but I know it's common in home made soaps too.


AKA: Sodium Hydroxide = 1 year

http://www.romil.com/Shelf_Life_SLV.pdf


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I thought blindness was caused by lead from using car radiators as condensers. But that does not seem right either. Methanol is what I heard called called wood alcohol I think. So when people made methanol and sold it that was on purpose? I remember hearing the talk but was too young to understand. All I ever saw them (my family and their friends) drink when i was growing up was Ancient Age.
> 
> I'm going to bet.


That explains a lot.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Inceptor, thanks so much!! Looks like I can save a lot of $'s and I think I'm going to stockpile the separate ingredients for future n each ingredient can b used for other things as well. Dynamite post


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Methanol and ethanol are very different chemically. Methanol has fewer BTUs than ethanol and requires more fuel to air than ethanol. Methanol is poisonous and ethanol - well less so. You can still die from alcohol poisoning with ethanol but you have to drink a lot of it very quickly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Last year we had a few of threads on making Lye soap with no store bought ingredients


----------



## Uncle Wulf (Oct 20, 2013)

inceptor said:


> After some prompting by my wife, I am going to make my 1st batch of homemade laundry soap. I just ordered the ingredients from amazon.


I realize this post is a couple months old, but...

I seem to recall the stuff on Amazon being pretty pricey. Wal-Mart carries the ingredients you need:










Fels Naptha Soap, A&H washing soda, and borax. Conveniently side-by-each on the shelf. Under eight bucks worth of ingredients will make you TEN GALLONS of laundry soap.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife has been making home made soap for about a year or so it is much better than the "store bought" laundry detergent.


----------

